# Help!! Jack is snapping at my 2 yr old granddaughter



## Sheila (Apr 9, 2008)

He's never snapped at anyone. It happened the first time at Thanksgiving and we thought it was because she picked up his ball while he was resting but they came over tonight and he did it AGAIN. One minute he's licking her and the next he's snapping at her. He is very attached to me and we think it may be jealousy. He doesn't snap at my 4 year old grandson but my grandson doesn't sit in my lap. Gabrielle has always loved Jack while Hunter was always a little afraid of him. Can any of you tell me how to stop this.


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

All I've ever read is to have her give him high value treats like a snack (with you right there of course) and on an open hand if he gently takes treats...its a way to show him she isn't a threat & good things come from being around her. Even if it's a few bits of food throughout the day, it reinforces good things from her. Is he "fly biting" inthe air or atually going for her hand/arm? Doubt he'd really hurt her, just making his feelings known!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this. It's so upsetting to have your wonderful dog behave in a manner so out of character. Do a google search for "Nothing in Life is Free" and read up on it. It's a method that has been mentioned for behavioral issues here before and I think it could help you get a start on dealing with Jack. I would also strongly consider a consultation with a professional trainer to help you straighten this out, because it's so serious. 

I've been a dog lover all my life, but I have 3 kids ages 3, 7 and 12 and I have to tell you if my parents' dog snapped at any of my kids, I wouldn't bring my kids to their home again unless the dog was confined in another part of the house. It's just not worth the risk.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I also agree that Jack needs a time out from the family visitors and guests, and that once the new year has begun, enrollment in an obedience class in your area would be good, weather permitting if they're having them right now, or if not, start the a program like the Nothing In Life Is Free approach and also enroll in a class.

Jack warned everyone at Thanksgiving when your granddaughter took his ball; and the pecking order was established that what Jack says is his, is his--whether or not that is his ball or your lap. Any visitor that comes to your home, whether it is your grandchild or another dog, has got to be confident in the fact that you are the head of the house, and you'll establish and keep order, and that if your grandchild picks up and plays with a toy that Jack likes, Jack can't be possessive, because you're in charge.

Until you get to that point, Jack is best behind a baby gate or crate while you have visitors (JMHO).


----------



## Dale Kaupp (Dec 25, 2009)

*Scout (4yr) has become agressive.*

My golden is a 4 yr old unneutered male. A few months ago he bite a little 4 yr old girl in the face. This girl has played with him many times. A few days ago he nipped at my 12 yr old granddaughter that has played with him his whole life. On both of these occasions, I have been out of town and my old girlfriend was watching him.
Is it my being gone freaking him out, being in a different home, or the fact that he has not been neutered?
This dog is known as the sweetest and well mannered dog by anybody that knows him.
Being unemployed has put us together all day so I thought it could be separation anxiety. It makes me nervous to let him around any kids.
I would like to let him breed at least once. I think he would make good puppies.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

My Jack is 4 years old, not neutered and never ever showed any signs of agression. He grew up with my kids and now with my granddaughter she is 19 month old. My crew is allways around kids and I can trust them 100% around kids.

It might be a good idea to keep him behind a babygate or a cage until you can figure out why he does not like kids!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Dale Kaupp said:


> My golden is a 4 yr old unneutered male. A few months ago he bite a little 4 yr old girl in the face. This girl has played with him many times. A few days ago he nipped at my 12 yr old granddaughter that has played with him his whole life. On both of these occasions, I have been out of town and my old girlfriend was watching him.
> Is it my being gone freaking him out, being in a different home, or the fact that he has not been neutered?
> This dog is known as the sweetest and well mannered dog by anybody that knows him.
> Being unemployed has put us together all day so I thought it could be separation anxiety. It makes me nervous to let him around any kids.
> I would like to let him breed at least once. I think he would make good puppies.


 
A Golden Retriever that cannot be trusted around children and has bitten _any_one should not be bred. Period. He should be neutered for any number of reasons, but mainly to prevent the possibility of an incorrect temperament being reproduced.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Please do not even think of breeding this dog. Aggression in a golden retriever it totally unacceptable, and should not be passed along in the gene pool. Imagine the heart break of someone who might get one of those puppies, and it might turn out to be aggessive and seriously hurt one of their children or grandchildren. I'm sorry to say, you would be at fault because you knowingly bred a dog that you know has aggressive tendencies.





Dale Kaupp said:


> My golden is a 4 yr old unneutered male. A few months ago he bite a little 4 yr old girl in the face. This girl has played with him many times. A few days ago he nipped at my 12 yr old granddaughter that has played with him his whole life. On both of these occasions, I have been out of town and my old girlfriend was watching him.
> Is it my being gone freaking him out, being in a different home, or the fact that he has not been neutered?
> This dog is known as the sweetest and well mannered dog by anybody that knows him.
> Being unemployed has put us together all day so I thought it could be separation anxiety. It makes me nervous to let him around any kids.
> I would like to let him breed at least once. I think he would make good puppies.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> A Golden Retriever that cannot be trusted around children and has bitten _any_one should not be bred. Period. He should be neutered for any number of reasons, but mainly to prevent the possibility of an incorrect temperament being reproduced.


I have to agree with the above. A Golden or any dog that bites should never be bred - period.

I have three grand-children and an adopted 1 year old Golden who has been with me for only a month - an unknow entity. Because I don't know anything about his history I watch him like a hawk around the kids and everyone else. 

I have the kids give him treats after he listens to them command him to sit. I do this periodically so that he understands that good things will come from the kids and that he is lowest on the totem pole. When the kids are eating or having snacks (especially cheese strings) he likes to follow them around but I make him move away. Would I like to give him the treats too? Yes, but I want him to understand that the kids and the food are off limits during this time.

The kids will pick up his toys or he will check out their toys but I take the kids toys away because they aren't safe for him and I want him to know that the toys on the shelf are not for him.

Every now and again I will take a treat or toy he is playing with away from him and own it. After a length of time I give it back to him or not at all. Do I feel like a meany sometimes? Yes, but I do it because I don't want him to become food or object agressive.

The girls (both under 5) were playing races in the house and he enjoyed running with them but the minute I saw him get too excited and open his mouth on my eldest grand-daughter's arm (no contact) I corrected him sharply and he wasn't allowed to play anymore. On the flip side, I also correct the kids if they aren't being nice to the dog. I want them to grow up respecting and loving animals too.

I also encourage lots of petting/hugging/kissing time with the kids and the dog and me. I don't know if I'm doing this right or not but its working for me and hope it always does. (Sorry for the long post).


----------



## Dale Kaupp (Dec 25, 2009)

*Thanks for your input.*

I wasn't aware that aggressive behavior was in their genes. 
The strange thing is he has been so good with all of the kids up until lately. This is my 3rd golden. All have been around kids without a problem.
Frankly, I have never heard of a golden being that aggressive just all of a sudden.

Sometimes goldens are so human when it comes to getting their feelings hurt, its scary.
He also has his own cat that he plays with. 
During their wrestling matches Scout will put the cat's head entirely in his mouth. I think I will have him neutered asap, since he is always trying to mount the cat (Mr. Kitty). Can dogs be gay? Just kidding.
Merry Christmas


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Dale Kaupp said:


> I wasn't aware that aggressive behavior was in their genes.
> The strange thing is he has been so good with all of the kids up until lately. This is my 3rd golden. All have been around kids without a problem.
> Frankly, I have never heard of a golden being that aggressive just all of a sudden.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for accepting the suggestion that Scout should not be bred, rather than taking offense. It may have seemed harsh but as a long time breeder and fancier of the breed, I've seen far too many dogs like Scout bred and the temperament problems perpetuated. Altering him has many health benefits, and you may even see his aggression subside. 
Good luck.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

If the "aggression" is out of the blue, you may also want to have his thyroid checked as well as a test for Lyme disease.


----------

